# Aep this weekend



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Heading down tomorrow morning to scout turkeys and fish a little. Will post results when I get back.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Our group will be down there first weekend in May. we will be in campsite H. Where do you usally camp? Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Getting ready for our trip in May. Be there for a week in a slice of heaven.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been going to ohio power since i was 2 weeks old. i now am 38 and never get tired of it. i simply love the peace and quiet as i love the fishing. i have alot of great memories and alot of fun ahead of me. where do you camp at?


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

We usually stay across from the covered bridge in campsite D. We have been going for over twenty years and have outgrown the area across the bridge. Throughout the week, we will probably have thirty to fifty guys( usually not all at one time) stay for as long as they can. Like you, I can't say enough for the peace and quiet you get from being on a pond with absolutely no noise or interruptions.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

you werent in camp H last fall were you? we meet 2 fellows that say they camp in D with a bunch of fellows around mothers day. one of the fellows was a fire fighter and the other worked at a hostpital i believe.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

it's funny b/c I live near AEP and never knew much about it. we did spend our honeymoon there 2 years ago this May. Fried up some mushrooms on the fire. We ran short on firewood and some guys there gave us some b/c no one had any for sale. That's the kind of nice people that go there. 

I wish I knew where the ponds are. Do you all fish ones close to the road or where are the ponds? Don't have to give me secrets just an idea. 

I keep hearing about campground C. Is it a good one for kids?
connie


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

camp c is a good one for kids. it it big and does have a nice lake around it. there are several ponds to go to but the ones i like are way off the road. i guess just because i like being in the middle of know where. there are several ponds on the oppisite side of the road over by camp a. those our easy to get to. the best thing to do is to get a map and meet people that is already there. besides going there all my life we hang around alot of older people that have been going down there awhile.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

BBANKS.........I would be the hospital guy. I believe you had the awsumb fire grill for the steaks, right?


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

thats me! i sent you a private message as well. hope the weather is nice for everyone this year. we are going the 1st weekend in may. cant make it the weekend you guys are going to be there. tell the fireman we said hello. maybe we can get together for the fall.:G


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey sgofish remember me ???


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

He Is Not Online Right Now


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

hey guys sorry to jump in on you. but i am planning on going out to aep next weekend to fish and look for them there turkeys. here turkey turkey turkey!!! lol. if any one would like to met up and go let me know. may fish all weekend. jason


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

We are in the process of getting our trip planned for the fist weekend in may. we will be camping in H if you would like to stop in and chat.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

hey banks give me a call if you want @740-704-0205 it only takes me about half an hour to get to site c. i am out there all the time. i am sure i will stop out by when your down. this will be my frist time with the tube. hell maybe we all can sink together. let me know whats up. jason


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well fishing was slow. Did manage a few gills 4-5 ft deep and white or pearl ice jigs tipped with wax worms seemed to work best. Little windy and it rain more friday nite than I would have liked. The beers were good though.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

great to here. glad the beer was good anyways. trying to get our trailer ready for the voyage. it will take a couple of weeks but should be ready torain or shine. i hope it is more shine than rain.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Drove around, walked in the woods, listened to the spring peepers and enjoyed the sunshine, dreamed of coolersfull of mushrooms, good music, cold beer and fresh bluegill. Drove over to a little area close by and made a few casts, caught 2 real nice surprise largemouth and a trout. Great day to be alive!!!!


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

mushroomman. what you up to this weekend? heading out to aep. let me know if you would like to met up. if you want give me a call and let me know yes os know. 740-704-0205. jason


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Jason, If I decide to make the drive I'll give you a call, depends on the weather and I wont have much time as I have to work on Sunday. I have your number now, as does everyone else in the world! Don't know if you realize it but anyone, anywhere at anytime with internet access can visit this site and read these public forums. Be careful and protect your personal information.


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

and you say that we attract them


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

um well heck. well lets try this.please dont steal my id and make my life any better then it is now. i will give you the wife and the house just pleaseeeeeeeee let me fish and hunt. lol. nor call me at 5 am i will be on the lake. jason


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

I went to AEP last year for the first time it's a true fisher persons paradise! I was only able to spend 1/2 a day I was wondering about camping I saw a few of the area's to camp is there a cost? and do I have to stay on a site? meaning if I find a beautiful pond off the beaten path can I pitch a tent anywhere near it?
Thanks, 
~SW


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

yes it is 100% free to camp. but i do not think you can camp anywhere. i thinks thats a no-go. i like camp site c. your not to far from everything. and is one of tyhe begger ones. jason


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Camp C is nice. Its to bad they got rid of Q. that one was nice as well. I personally like H but that is just me. Both are nice. Camp D is also nice as well as Camp A. Jason I was looking last night on google maps and seen a bunch of lakes over off of 146 looked to be outside of cumberland. you know anything about them lakes. they could be over by the wilds. but cant tell for sure.


----------



## bartada (Apr 10, 2006)

They actually have the ponds labeled:


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

i seen that they were labeled but did not know if they are on the wilds land. dont the wilds land equal to about 10000 aces? at least thats what i was told along time ago is that aep give them that much.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes that screen shot is of the Wilds ponds. And I think it's up around 13000 acres now.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

can you fish them ponds?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

legally..no.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Are they hard to get to? Not that i would do anthing illegal!


----------



## rosscountyfishermen (Mar 29, 2008)

what is the aep lands and where is it located live in chillicothe how are and what does it have to offer...seems to be a very nice place from what everyone is saying?:G


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

hey banks they have to be. 284 takes you into the wilds. 146 to 284. i have lived over her all my young life and have fished damn near every hole i can fine. i am almost sure they are. jason


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

well when we come down in a couple of weeks i might venture over that way to see what we can get into. if it looks fishable we will fish it as long as we done get into trouble


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

sounds good to me. i will take a little ride over the weekend and have a look see. i am going out to aep to fish some. i go in the b lue rock state park way. its faster but i wiil go look out on 146. cant wait to met you. jason


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I just hope the weather is fit for the trip. If the weather looks bad for the weekend we come we wont make the trip. No sense in be couped up in a trailer all weekend.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

oh boy here comes the fair weather fisher men!!! lol jason


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I guess i could go to Malta and sit in the River Queen and drink while it rains. The rain isnt what bothers me. Its getting stuck in the mud trying to get back to the lakes that scares me.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

hell that sounds good to me. when do we go? now the mud you just need a ford. wich i have so lets go fishin. lol jason


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate to tell you this but i have seen a Ford,Chevy,GMC,Dodge,Jeep,and Toyota all stuck in that God forsaking mud at one time or another. Been there done that. Lol!


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

yea but thats what makes it so much fun. lol jason


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

its not much fun being stuck in the mud wasting time when you could be fishing. Been there done that! I would much rather be fishin and well you can figure out the rest.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

true my friend


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

hey, i'm from the dayton area, and am planning on making my first trip out there this summer, and suggestions where to start at out there? anything would help. i've heard nothing but good things about this place, and want to get in on the action.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

There are many places to fish some are just harder to get to than others. places to camp are H,D,C,A. May want to get onto ohiopowerbass.com and check that out.


----------

